# Je cherche un champ de lavande



## apkwa (23 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde! 

Y a-t-il des gens qui connaissent la provence dans le coin?
Je vais avoir presque 2 semaines de vacances (dernière d'Août et première de Septembre), et j'aimerai passer qqs jours en Provence. Pas longtemps, malheureusement, peut être 3 jours au mieux.

Je cherche alors un coin sympa, genre le petit village du film French Kiss, mais surtout, j'aimerais voir des champs de lavande :love: (et éventuellement de tournesols).
D'ailleurs, je me demande si ce sera encore la saison  

Donc voilà, si vous connaissez un petit coin sympa...

Je suis allé à Arles pour le boulot (2 jours), c'est vraiment sympa, mais comme j'étais à pied, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de voir des champs de lavandes (je ne sais pas s'il y en a autour).

Bref, je suis paumé, et comme vous le voyez, je ne connais pas grand chose à la France...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

et pourquoi cette envie de voir des champs de lavande???


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Juillet 2005)

donc tu cherches un coin sympa dans le sud ou sejourner quelques jours fin aout ou debut septembre...
et la on est fin juillet...


...

:mouais:
je fais quoi, je lui dis que ca va etre complique?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> donc tu cherches un coin sympa dans le sud ou sejourner quelques jours fin aout ou debut septembre...
> et la on est fin juillet...
> 
> 
> ...


écoute bobby, tu prends tes responsabilités...


----------



## apkwa (23 Juillet 2005)

Ben ouais, je m'en doutais un peu, mais je viens de le savoir pour les vacances...
Pis c'est plus la saison de la lavande (c'était pour  faire des photos)


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2005)

apkwa a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, je m'en doutais un peu, mais je viens de le savoir pour les vacances...
> Pis c'est plus la saison de la lavande (c'était pour  faire des photos)


La lavande en fleur c'est plutôt en juillet...  Les fêtes de la lavande se déroulent  entre le 5 et le 30 juillet. A Digne cette année c'est en août. Sinon pour voir de la lavande en fleurs dans les champs le plateau de Valensole est sympa, mais en juillet...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Juillet 2005)

Effectivement dans le vaucluse, au dessus de Carpentras, le plateau de SAULT, trés joli ça vaut vraiment le détour.

http://www.routard.com/guide_photos/dest/provence/photo/1024.htm

See you...


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juillet 2005)

Un des coins les plus photographiés, c'est en débouchant sur le plateau de Valensole quand on vient de Digne, en allant vers Riez ou Moustiers Ste Marie. L'inconvénient, c'est qu'en général la lavande est coupée début août; faut changer les dates de vacances   
Ne pas goûter la glace à la lavande proposée par quelques farfelus, c'est infect


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juillet 2005)

Notre agent du KGB nous informe que le ramassage de la lavande a commencé, c'est foutu pour cette année   
Photo prise ce matin à 11h50 sur le site mentionné dans message précédent. Stop





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## apkwa (24 Juillet 2005)

Waah... bah merci tout le monde :rose:
C'est hyper sympa pour toutes ces infos!

Bon, alors oui, c'est râté pour cette année, mais ce sera pour l'année prochaine (j'espère avoir plus de chance et des vacances plus tôt)

Merci!


----------

